# GH Floralicious plus Similar to Super Thrive?



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys i was just wondering if GH Floralicious Plus is the same as Super Thrive. They both have alot of vitamins to help out the roots. wat u guyz think? cause i was gonna buy it but i have super thrive already.

Also can i use it With Fox Farm nutes? or only with GH? Because i was also thinking of getting KoolBloom.

Edit- Was checking Advanced nutrients and wat exactly is the difference between Big Bud and Bud Candy?


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 2, 2011)

Aw come one i kno there's nute experts in here. i just dont want to over spend like a noob.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 3, 2011)

Flouralicious plus is a waste of money, I used it a while back and I trust Super Thrive over it.  It claims to give your plants more abundant smell,taste and overall size but.  I didn't see much of any change really.  I don't use it anymore, just use superthrive 1/4tsp per gallon of fresh chlorine free water with whatever else you have as far as nutes.  1/4 tsp during veg then during bloom I added 1/2tsp never anymore this stuff is concentrated.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 3, 2011)

nice thats what i was thinking,super thrive should be enough but as for "Bud candy" or bud enhancers what would u reccomend?  since im growing autos i wanna give them a boost during flowering so i can yield more.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 3, 2011)

Get yourself some Budswel liquid fertilizer by the gallon if you can.  They sell it by the gallon as well as a dry mix but i've only just bought the liquid.  It's the best stuff to mix with your bloom nute.  I use my bloom nute, budswel, superthrive and a tablespoon of blackstrap UN-sulpherd molasses per gallon of water and my buds are awesome!


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah the molasses will be great to add, its cheaper at the grocery store then buying some high price kind with a fancy label.  Dont buy into to much marketing scams.  Molasses to the beneficial micro beastes in the soil is straight carbohydrates.  Remember that you need chlorine free water ALL the time, or else you kill your soils micro life.  As for inhancers budswel is a awesome mix of guano or bat feces that is a great mix.  A great organic enhancer is compost tea   do you know how to make it?


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 3, 2011)

5gal bucket with 4 gallons of chlorine free water.  Let it stand for 24hrs or if you have a air pump with air stone for a few hours should be ok.  One ladies panty hose or a sock and fill with good compost from a garden store any will do add 2-3 cups.  Worm castings 1cup, and then tie it off and let is soak in the water like a tea bag.  On the side get a small container to dissolve 1/2 cup of molasses in water well then add to the 5gal container.  Now aerate with your air pump and air stone for 2days and then feed your plants.  I like to dilute my tea to see how my plants like it before I add a stronger dose.  If after 2 days it smell really really bad like something dead lol dump it out and start over and make sure you add lots of air the more the better.  Hope this helps my Kush plants LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

if using chem based or chemical nutes, you've killed all beneficial microbes and molasses is a waste of time. Fox Farm is chem based.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

Also, go to a feed mill and buy your molasses by the gallon or (like I do) 5 gallon bucket...I think it cost me $14 for the last bucket.


----------



## Tamara (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone else been using the GH nutrients?  I was considering using the General Hydroponics nutrients, their Maxi series and micro nutrients, but of course, want to hear from anyone else who has been using this, or some other products that gave better results.

Don't think I'm going to go for the molasses idea . . . want to stick with well established nutrients that have been developed and used for awhile by various hydro growers. 

Any thoughts offered is much appreciated.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 3, 2011)

I use gh flora 3 part nutes and love em. Thats all I ever buy.  Great nutes IMO.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

Tamara said:
			
		

> Anyone else been using the GH nutrients?  I was considering using the General Hydroponics nutrients, their Maxi series and micro nutrients, but of course, want to hear from anyone else who has been using this, or some other products that gave better results.
> 
> Don't think I'm going to go for the molasses idea . . . want to stick with well established nutrients that have been developed and used for awhile by various hydro growers.
> 
> Any thoughts offered is much appreciated.



Molasses isn't for hydro growing anyway....but established?? lmao


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

Tamara said:
			
		

> Anyone else been using the GH nutrients?  I was considering using the General Hydroponics nutrients, their Maxi series and micro nutrients, but of course, want to hear from anyone else who has been using this, or some other products that gave better results.
> 
> Don't think I'm going to go for the molasses idea . . . want to stick with well established nutrients that have been developed and used for awhile by various hydro growers.
> 
> Any thoughts offered is much appreciated.



I have used the GH Flora series for years for hydro.  I have never tried their Maxi series.  I would not use molasses in hydro.


----------

